# Swift furnishings -



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,
Anyone out there know who manufactured the upholstery on the 2008 range of low profile Airstrem/Bolero/e510 etc
I need a couple of metres of seating material that matches the seating in my van
Regards Ray


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Ray,
I believe its Leisure Furnishings Limited but I can confirm this on Monday and the name of the fabric, 
thanks
Andy

http://www.leisure-furnishings.co.uk/


----------

